# Inquietud sobre airbag



## fitolora (Ago 7, 2017)

saludos. El airbag de mi auto lado conductor tiene un solo conector en el centro del cual salen 2 cables. Me están ofreciendo otro, pero este tiene dos conectores uno en el centro y otro al lado de este, del cual salen 4 cables (2 por cada conector), que puede pasar si solo lo conecto a los e cables del conector central? Gracias por la atención


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 7, 2017)

fitolora dijo:


> saludos. El airbag de mi auto lado conductor tiene un solo conector en el centro del cual salen 2 cables. Me están ofreciendo otro, pero este tiene dos conectores uno en el centro y otro al lado de este, del cual salen 4 cables (2 por cada conector), que puede pasar si solo lo conecto a los e cables del conector central? Gracias por la atención



Hola...Lamentablemente no lo se para poder ayudarte en tu inquietud pero si al leerte puedo reflexionar que si fuera la *protección* que tiene *mi automóvil *para protegerme o *a mi o a mis eventuales pasajeros*, trataría de ponerle el que va y no experimentar.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2017)

Abundando en el tema es que no tienes forma de probarlo a ver si va.
Lo sabrás si se dispara cuando no  hace falta (muy peligroso)
o no se dispara cuando si hace falta (muy peligroso)


----------



## fitolora (Ago 9, 2017)

Muchas gracias por los consejos. Sigo con el airbag original.
Estoy investigando la razón por la cual dicho airbag tiene dos contactos en ves de uno. 
Gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 12, 2017)

poder usarse el de dos conectores en el lugar donde va un solo conector, SI se puede, pero no se como....lo digo porque el airbag del acompañante del renault clio2 es de dos conectores y solo usa uno el otro trae un tapón (y es el original de la casa renault no fue adaptación porque el auto se so compré nuevo a mi mujer en su día) lo que no se como ni porqué...podrías preguntar esto mejor en algún foro de automoción....saludos


----------



## fitolora (Ago 12, 2017)

Gracias Daniel.more. Leyendo un tema sobre airbags encontré lo siguiente, hay de un solo detonador y de dos. El de dos, cuando golpe no es tan fuerte, dispara el primer detonador llenando el airbag en un 70%, si el golpe es demasiado fuerte detona el segundo llenando el airbag en un 100%. Me quedó tu inquietud sobre el airbag del auto de tu esposa. Seguiré investigando al respectoel . Cualquier inquietud la publicaré aquí en el foro.


----------



## fila91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Amigo puedes medir la resistencia y con eso determinar cual es la bolsa de aire!


----------



## fitolora (Nov 16, 2017)

Gracias fila91. Haré la prueba.


----------



## Nandre (Dic 14, 2017)

Tengo entendido que es porque tiene dos tipos de explosivos, uno se activa en una colision "suave" e infla la bolsa en menor medida y otra en caso de una colision fuerte el cual despliega mas gas, la bolsa mas rapido y soporta una fuerza del pasajero mayor


----------

